# 7 Pin - S-Video Output... Flicker problem on TV. Also No sound in TV...



## jal_desai (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a 7 Pin s-video cable attached to my HP laptop and to my TV ... as it is a 7-PIN, it has three output pins.. (yellow-for video, red and white-for stereo sound) ... but my problem is... 

1) I get the output on my TV screen but ... There is a constant BAND scanning my TV screen from up to down ... i think it is a refresh rate problem... my TV's refresh rate is 25 HZ and tht of laptop is 60 HZ... CAN THIS BE A PROBLEM??? HOW TO STOP the band scanning the TV screen?? it is very very disturbing...

2) There is no sound from the TV. I have a 7PIN svideo connector.. so sound should come from the TV but it is not... 

Help guys..


----------



## pimpom (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't say for sure without sitting down in front of your machines and doing some tests, but let me make an educated guess.

The sync pulses from computer video cards, even if they are intended to match standard TV frequencies, are sometimes slightly different from those generated inside the TV itself regarding pulse characteristics. This confuses the TV frame sync circuit and it fails to lock properly. A detailed technical explanation would be too long and not really suitable for this forum.

Does your TV mute the sound automatically when there's no picture ? If so, failure to lock the picture will also turn off the sound automatically.

Different TV models behave differently. Have you tried it with another TV ?


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, my TV mute the sound when there's no picture

I havent tried on other TVs... I have Sony Trinitron TV with refresh rate of 25Hz


----------



## RCuber (Jul 16, 2008)

@jal_desai: The S-Video pin doesnot carry audio.. you need to connect the audio out of your laptop to the audio in of the AV Channel you are using. 

I think you have this *imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/ehkseller/DSCF1871.JPG but actually colour coding is this *img.alibaba.com/photo/205249940/S_Video_7_Pin_to_RGB_Pr_Pb_Y_Out_Converter_TV_AV_Cable.jpg. this connector goes to the DVD input.

I will checkout the correct color codes for the RWY cable and let you know tmro.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 16, 2008)

@ charan: i know wat u r saying.. but my cord is that like the second pic but the color codes are Yellow, Red and White.... so i m directly connecting it to the TV and to tell u that my FLICKERING PROBLEM IS SOLVED.. I DONNO HOW..BUT IT SUDDENLY STOPPED...

NOW MY ONLY PROBLEM IS AUDIO... HOW TO GET AUDIO IN TV... DO I HAVE TO PURCHASE A NEW CABLE (WITH AUDIO JACK ON ONE END AND TWO CABLE {RED AND WHITE} ON THE OTHER END) ????? OR the same which i m using right now will do????


----------



## RCuber (Jul 16, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> @ charan: i know wat u r saying.. but my cord is that like the second pic but the color codes are Yellow, Red and White.... so i m directly connecting it to the TV and to tell u that my FLICKERING PROBLEM IS SOLVED.. I DONNO HOW..BUT IT SUDDENLY STOPPED...
> 
> NOW MY ONLY PROBLEM IS AUDIO... HOW TO GET AUDIO IN TV... DO I HAVE TO PURCHASE A NEW CABLE (WITH AUDIO JACK ON ONE END AND TWO CABLE {RED AND WHITE} ON THE OTHER END) ????? OR the same which i m using right now will do????


good to know that the flickering is stoped. get a this cable 



> CABLE WITH AUDIO JACK ON ONE END AND TWO CABLE {RED AND WHITE} ON THE OTHER END


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ +1 for the above said..


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 17, 2008)

well charan , then wats the use of my existing cable which already had two audio cables... can't i use it instead of purchasing a new audio cable? 

Moreover, i found out the reason why the flickering was occuring. It was flickering because i had connected my laptop to AC supply... The moment i removed the AC supply, the flickering was gone... I was happy to an extent, but couldnt watch full movie coz battery lasts only 2 hrs and i have to attach AC power which meant an invitation to the flickering... ? i tried to change the orientation of my lappy, used AC supply from another room to avoid indirect magnetisation effect but in vain.... Any solution to this?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ The Red and White pins in the svideo cable are not audio output.. remember S-video port doesnot carry any audio. it carries only video information. I had told this in Post #4.

Even I have the exact same problem with the flickering when the lappy is connected to the AC. I havent found a solution yet(read lazzy  ). I have been connecting my laptop to TV to watch movies or photos for almost a year now.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 17, 2008)

hats off to ur endurance to use it for 1 year.... i cannot stand even the slightest flickering. The whole "mazaaa" leaks away due to tht flickering...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2008)

^^^ nope. I dont use the laptop when connected to AC .. but still I can watch the full movie   .. I use it in the powersave mode..


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 19, 2008)

> The most easy solution for this would be to get a VGA (D-sub) cable from market.



The genuine reason for flickering is that the S-Video cable is more prone to interference by external agents( as in here the AC power supply).. SO you get flickering whenever you connect it to AC.

I also connected My LCD TV to computer(Desktop) by  S-Video cable. And the picture was Pathetic. I couldn't see a single thing. Then I got a VGA cable and wola It worked like magic.

Before getting a VGA cable make sure that your lappy supports monitor output (I think yours will have it anyway!!). The port will look same as the monitor output in a desktop.

**And for audio get a separate audio cable from market. Its easily available. Then connect it from the Lappy's "headphone out" to TV's "Audio Input". You will have sound coming from TV(although it might be somewhat weak.. Confirm that)

Do tell if it works. 'cause it worked with my dad's laptop


----------



## abhishek_dharma (Oct 16, 2009)

hello everyone, i too got an s video cable with three rca cables on the other end; i,ve got a dell laptop inspiron 1530; tried it but didn't work, i think the pin configuration of the s video outout differs from pc to pc. so there can't be a general s video to rca cable. Actually this is the case with 7 pin connectors in which the designer decides what to have on the extra 3 pins.   Any suggestions.?
@cooldip10 where did you that vga connector? does that come with an rca cable on the other end
Any of you guys know if these things are available @lamington road mumbai?


----------

